# Rescued---Golden's Ears Cut off-North Carolina



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Karen, I am not 'getting' how this works. The Facebook page shows lots of interest, in fact a rescue is collecting money to help free this poor guy yet no one gives a definate answer as to if he is getting freed and adopted. I messaged people on the other golden (the 8 year old) who was going to be PTS last Friday I believe and no one responds. How is just posting and sharing this tragic story going to actually save this guy? Do they think a random person will now go down there?

Maybe the facebook link is not the one with the absolute update? If so can you tell which one is? I am finding these very fustrating especially since I don't know if anyone is getting rescued or not.

thank you....K


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angelina*

Angelina

Sorry you are frustrated. No, just posting about a dog and their Facebook Link doesn't save them for sure. I have emld. all of the golden rescues and a mixed breed rescue and sometimes the posters on Facebook do answer you if you post a question to them.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohhh that poor sweet baby.  I hope he gets out of there!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

So I guess if you know someone in NC it would benefit the dog? Or are people told to contact the rescues because if they are not urged to do so they won't try and get the dog (because of being full?). Does it take for example 10 people to contact a rescue to get them to get the dog? Just trying to figure out how this works...it seems there is much energy and emotion being poured into it but does it work? Hoping it does...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Angelina said:


> So I guess if you know someone in NC it would benefit the dog? Or are people told to contact the rescues because if they are not urged to do so they won't try and get the dog (because of being full?). Does it take for example 10 people to contact a rescue to get them to get the dog? Just trying to figure out how this works...it seems there is much energy and emotion being poured into it but does it work? Hoping it does...


If I might jump in here, it does not necessarily take as you said for example, 10 people to contact a Rescue to get a dog pulled.

I use to help with Intakes for a GR Rescue in NC that closed earlier this year. Each group operates a little bit differently though. 

Each Rescue has a criteria for accepting a dog into Rescue. When a golden mix is being considered, it depends on the number of mixes some of the Rescues currently have in their program available for adoption. Most groups only want 20% Golden mixes available. 

Also, most groups when considering a Golden mix, it requires BOARD MEMBER approval prior to taking the dog into Rescue. Why you might ask?????

The Resuce must look at how many mixes they have in their program, generally mixes take longer to adopt which means, a Foster home is tied up longer, and also the funds to cover Vet expenses are being utilized in a different direction. They have to consider a lot of different factors prior to taking a dog in Rescue along with the physical condition of the dog, behavior evaluation, and the utilization of available funds to operate on. 

ETA: Also, most Golden Rescues if they do accept mixes into their program, want the dog to look more like a Golden than the mix. 


Most people when they are considering to adopt from a Breed Specific Rescue are looking to adopt a Purebred, not a mix.

Some people don't mind adopting a Golden mix, however, a lot of people who are considering adopting a Golden, want a purebred golden.


----------



## AmyandRupert (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't really understand how this works, but if I paid the adoption fee, would someone take him?


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats just it, how does one find out if someone is taking the lead on getting him out?

Last comment on facebooK;
Patricia G. Titus EMERGENCY ALERT FOR THIS BEAUTIFUL GOLDEN RETRIEVER MIX.. MALE ..HE IS IN KENNEL 26...OWNER SURRENDER...!!! PLEASE GET THIS BOY TO SAFETY..HE IS ON AN EMERGENCY ALERT TO SAVE HIS LIFE !!! CONTACT :: Columbus County Animal Shelter, 288 Legio...n Dr Whiteville, NORTH CAROLINA...CALL RIGHT AWAY ... 910-641-3945. TO SAVE HIS LIFE !!!! HE WILL BE KILLED ON THURSDAY OCT. 20TH OR FRIDAY OCT. 21ST.....PLEASE HELP HIM TO SAVE HIS LIFE !!!!!
10-19-11..........HE HAS SUFFERED TOO MUCH ALREADY .....HELP !!!See More
about an hour ago.

*********

I just put in a comment asking if anyone has taken a lead on this; maybe someone will reply.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AmyandRupert said:


> I don't really understand how this works, but if I paid the adoption fee, would someone take him?


Are you asking if an individual would take him or a Rescue Group?


----------



## AmyandRupert (Oct 18, 2011)

Either, Carolina Mom, as long as he was out of there.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Am getting updates on facebook, no one has responded to requests for help yet....


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Well I called them and anyone can adopt him not just a rescue so now we just need a person to go get him....


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I called the shelter and it looks like anyone can adopt him, not just a rescue so that is what is needed. He is mixed and that may be why they are not getting much response so pass this on to your NC friends who may be interested in helping out.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have watched the "rescue" activity on Facebook for a while, and I don't think it is particularly helpful, in fact I have had shelter staff tell me it creates problems, there is an uproar over the posted animal, negative feedback to the shelter, and then often no one actually steps up to take the dog. It may help dogs in the sense that they are more visible to the public, but rescue groups are not going to post on a social network that they are pulling a dog, they will work directly with the shelter and not go the public notice route. 

Regardless of how many people are clamoring on FB "please save this dog", the dog is only safe when a rescue or inidividual actually goes to the shelter and takes the dog out. All of the frantic posts on FB make it very difficult to weed out the ones that are offering to foster or adopt.


----------



## AmyandRupert (Oct 18, 2011)

Fortunately, in this case it seems to have worked out. Someone is going to be picking him up tomorrow for the Cape Fear Rescue League who already has a foster home in place. I called the vet's office that works with the CFRL, whom they are very familiar with (just to verify), so it looks like this one's going to be saved


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AmyandRupert said:


> Fortunately, in this case it seems to have worked out. Someone is going to be picking him up tomorrow for the Cape Fear Rescue League who already has a foster home in place. I called the vet's office that works with the CFRL, whom they are very familiar with (just to verify), so it looks like this one's going to be saved


Glad it has worked out for this boy, I did send his info to one of the NC GR Rescues that covers this shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you all of the updates.
God Bless the rescue who is getting him.
The last I heard was they needed someone to drive him from shelter to Wilmington.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5136772.61178.236831139692370&type=1&theater#
> 
> 
> *Friends of Columbus County, NC Animals* This Beautiful boy has been rescued, he will leave the shelter tomorrow!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!


Wonderful news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angelina and amy*

*Angelina and Amy*

*Please never feel what you do to help find a rescue for an animal* in a shelter is time wasted. Patricia Titus and Denise Becker are two people I know on Facebook that *do lots of postings for dogs on death row in all states *and many are Golden Rets.
When you see a posting like that the very first HELP they need is for you to take all the info and picture and petfinder link and send to the breed rescues in that state.

Angelina: It is true that is most cases these dogs can also be adopted by someone, but don't forget that then you have to be able to pay to have the dog vetted, and for a health cert. and transported. 

I sort of preferred it prior to Facebook when we would get an email about a Golden in Need and then we would contact all of the rescues, but the good thing about FACEBOOK is these poor dogs get a lot more exposure and quicker, but as Mylissyk said contacting a rescue is the MOST IMPT. THING.

*Here is a list of all of the Golden Retriever Rescues:
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America*


----------

